# The full Meguiars treatment



## lord_of_the_rings (Jan 30, 2014)

Had some lovely weather lately also had some time off so gave the car a good going over.
It also gave me a chance to try out my new Challenge Xtreme Dual Action polisher that I got from Argos.
For the money I think its spot on.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4645777.htm

Heres what i used:

Meguiars gold class shampoo
Meguiars clay bar
Meguiars Ultimate compound
Meguiars Ultimate polish
Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax
Meguiars Endurance tyre gel

Heres the results:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks 8) nice work


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Time well spent, the location looks just as nice.


----------

